# $90 Track day at Willow Springs- Streets of Willow- Dec 15-16-Socal



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Extremespeedtrackevents will be at Willow Springs -Streets of Willow Race Course
in SoCal-
December 15-16 for a track day,Special track day price of only $90 for a FULL TRACK DAY
DISCOUNT CODE IS ( sow9 )
Any Questions email [email protected] 
Register here- www.extremespeedtrackevents.com 
Must register before Dec 7th

Free timing for all drivers
Free Basic on track instruction for beginners
Free Lunch for all drivers


----------

